# Exclusively pond fishing



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

We do a lot of fishing my 9 yr old and I , and with the exception of cat-fishing we 100% pond fish.
We are blessed to have so many quality ponds in our area . Bluegill so big I cant get my hands around are plentiful, and Bass that will bend over an ultra light are often. Anyone else target farm pond fishing?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The local quarry, strip ponds, borrow ponds, farm ponds, catch ponds..... You put water and fish remotely close together and I'll fish there. I usually do really well in the ponds for bass, really want to get on the lake in a boat to test my skills but that will have to wait for now....

Mr. A


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean. I thought about a kayak/ canoe to get more places. I actually bought a 18ft Rinker a few years back, but it was way more work than I wanted. They say the best 2 days of a boat owners life is when they buy it, and sell it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There are some ponds/quarries close to me that used to hold gills bigger than my hand but guys pretty much cleaned them out. I think the bluegill fishing was better than the bass fishing. Just put a little piece of crawler on a hook and wing it out there and you were into a nice gill within a few minutes, push comes to shove there is probably still a few in there but not near what they used to be.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I know what you mean, and pound for pound fright harder than bass do as well.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

any good ones in northwest ohio I'm struggling up here haha


----------

